# eclipse mehrere zeilen gleichzeitig schreiben



## yyannekk (27. Mrz 2011)

hallo ich möchte mehrere zeilen gleichzeitig verändern, es soll in alle zeilen das gleiche geändert werden...
zB habe ich ca gefühlte 100 public int deklarationen. dieseo sollen jetzt alle als static deklariert werden
kann mir da jmd helfen?


----------



## XHelp (27. Mrz 2011)

Text markieren > Suchen - Ersetzen?


----------



## yyannekk (27. Mrz 2011)

ah ja danke. klar...


----------

